
Ask HN: Are there bots on GitHub too? - bufrsh
Someone starred&#x2F;forked a repository a public repo of mine. Upon checking, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;isgasho seems to be forking primarily Go and Rust code repos, and has done so for 5K+ repos. Is that a bot?
======
bdcravens
Leak AWS credentials onto a public repo and you’ll get a fast, and expensive,
answer to that question.

~~~
TwelveNights
Any credentials that are pushed to GitHub are as good as immediately
compromised.

------
rvz
Always has been.

Whenever there's a public developer API for a service, there's a high chance
you'll encounter a 'bot'.

